# Need US Police/Sheriff Officer to verify car VIN



## BVG-PVR (Jan 1, 2014)

In Puerto Vallarta. Looking for a US law enforcement person (Police/Sheriff) to verify my car's VIN in order to title my US made vehicle in my home state of Idaho. Any contact info would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

BVG-PVR said:


> In Puerto Vallarta. Looking for a US law enforcement person (Police/Sheriff) to verify my car's VIN in order to title my US made vehicle in my home state of Idaho. Any contact info would be helpful. Thanks


There is a US Consular Office in Puerto Vallarta. Maybe they could do it.
Vallarta Consular Agency | Consulate General of the United States Guadalajara, Mexico


----------



## BVG-PVR (Jan 1, 2014)

*Vehicle VIN Confirmation*

Thanks, I called the ID DMV and they gave me a thumbs down on the consulate :rain:. For some reason they only want a peace officer to do the verification. I asked if a Mexican peace officer would do. Again, they said "no." Hopefully, I will find a US peace officer on vacation here. 
I appreciate your suggestion. Any other ideas?


----------

